#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2000- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download

## saloni

Hi FaaDoOs

Most of us prepare for the IES exams. So i am sharing some of the question papers i have for mechanical engineering. You can download them by clicking the attachments.
*
IES 2000 Mechanical Engineering Objective & Conventional Papers*





  Similar Threads: IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Papers: 2000-2010 Both Conventional & Objective Papers IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2005- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2009- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2006- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2004- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download

----------


## Aneesh A S

thanks guys it will be really helpful for my brother

----------


## jatin.maniya

hey thankx bro!!!!!!!! :-)

----------


## Rohith Rajendran

Thanks a lot it will be really help ful,.... :(hi):

----------


## kirtipatwal

thanks bro
 for sharing paper

----------


## Rakeshchandra

Really,
www.fadooengineers.com is wonderful site for all engineers..

I heartily thanks who made this site.

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Sir.
i just want at least one solved Conventional paper,so may you help please ?

----------


## Bhaskar singh93

Much good  paper

----------


## Karthick199

thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nehanagwani

I wan solution also

----------


## Prajapati Mukesh

i am prajapati mukesh nd i am from jaipur.

----------

